# Deteriorating Guppy



## NotaGuppyGuy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey, I took over care for 2 sunset guppies from my neices crashed tank. They have been fine in the 20g long planted tank for the past 4 months.

Last week I noticed their fins were a little straggly. 2 days ago, started treatment for fin rot once I identified that it wasn't the tetras nipping them.

Today when I came home from work, the fins weren't any worse, but the 1 guppy sure was. It was very pale/white in the body (which I noticed this morning), what worries me now since getting home from work, is the possibility of dropsy. His scales are all puffed out, pinecone style. Yet, he isn't bloated at all? His mouth looks a little swollen, plus lighter in colour. The other guppy is healthy and wanting to play with the sick one, who swims normal, just slow.

I know since I'm new, the 1st question will be water parameters.

ph 7.6
amm 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10

Tankmates are glass catfish, CPD and tinwini danios, 1 pencilfish, 1 scarlet badis badis. All healthy.


Thoughts on the guppy? Diagnosis and treatment help?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

how old are the guppies?


----------

